# which is the superior in ceiling speaker



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

I sell alot of these for ATMOS 

https://mstrbrand.com//elura/s8lcr.html


----------



## markyboy14 (Nov 28, 2016)

hi all

which is the superior in ceiling speaker for sound quality bass wide dispersion atmos dts x auro3d 3d the kef ci200rr or the rbh mc-815 thanks


----------



## markyboy14 (Nov 28, 2016)

hello bump bump bump


----------



## natescriven (Jan 12, 2011)

markyboy14 said:


> hello bump bump bump


What's your budget? I've heard good things about Triad. If your budget is very low than Polk speakers seem to be recommended. I hope that helps


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

ELURA RED or BLUE label .... superior SQ for installs that are not on a low budget....Im using the LCR8 for my Atmos channels x4 

http://mstrbrand.webflow.io/elura/r8z

http://mstrbrand.webflow.io/elura/s8

http://mstrbrand.webflow.io/elura/s8lcr


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

Is it me or does this person post the same basic question with every thread? Getting answers from another member in each identical thread? Let's see some pics of your current setup and we'll go from there.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

JBrax said:


> Is it me or does this person post the same basic question with every thread? Getting answers from another member in each identical thread? Let's see some pics of your current setup and we'll go from there.


Hes been asked to post pictures of his setup for months, your right he asks the same questions all the time like a broken record.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Yawn...
Yep. Same question, different part numbers, all the forums. Also claims that this is for a 3rd and 4th system. Wish he'd just send me some money so I can do my own atmos build! Lol


----------

